# Update to 10 from svn, /etc/rc.d is old



## YuryG (Aug 20, 2015)

I've tried to update system, from 9.3 to 10-stable using source `svn`. `make buildworld` and `make installworld` were O.K. (with building/ installing kernel in-between, of-course).
But then I started to witness bugs, for example, `named` (build and installed dns/bind99 from ports) didn't start. Then I've discovered that /etc/rc.d is still old! What is the right way to update these files (and in /usr/local/etc/rc.d?) I thought that `make installworld` with `mergemaster -p` would do all needed, but where else to find old files???


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

Please, read wblock@'s notes about building FreeBSD world and kernel

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/buildworld.html


----------



## YuryG (Aug 20, 2015)

Well, I've made update according to Rebuilding World from Handbook, after `svn` as described in Handbook Appendix 4. Now I cannot see a word about new /etc/rc.d in my used manuals nor your short proposed page. And it happens to stay old! Although I see the new files in /usr/src subdirectory.


----------



## YuryG (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh, I suppose to have found my mistake. I've made `mergemaster -p` instead of `mergemaster -iF` the second time.
Trying to correct this.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

YuryG said:


> Well, I've made update according to Rebuilding World from Handbook, after `svn` as described in Handbook Appendix 4. Now I cannot see a word about new /etc/rc.d in my used manuals nor your short proposed page. And it happens to stay old! Although I see the new files in /usr/src subdirectory.



Run `mergemaster -iF` to remove files from /etc/rc.d


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

As an alternative of use dns/bind99, try unbound(8) from base.

Add this line to /etc/rc.conf

```
local_unbound_enable="YES"
```

If you need services more like you may have been accustomed to with BIND you may wish to take a look at the unbound in the ports tree:
dns/unbound

I recommend to use Unbound from ports or packages because they are updated more frequently over what's it base.

For more details, check out
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/network-dns.html


----------



## YuryG (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes, thank you. Now everything seems to be O.K. I try to use BIND to service my local NAT'ed network, not to cache only on one machine. Can dns/unbound do this?


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2015)

YuryG said:


> Yes, thank you. Now everything seems to be O.K. I try to use BIND to servise my local NAT'ed network, not to cache only on one machine. Can dns/unbound do this?



In FreeBSD 10, the Berkeley Internet Name Domain (BIND) has been removed from the base system and replaced with Unbound. Unbound is a validating caching resolver only. Note that if you need more that a simple resolver, you should still using BIND.

See the comparison of DNS server software to get a quick overview.


----------

